# SAWIN - origins of HALLOWEEN (original film by Mourningside Productions)



## Mourningside Productions (Aug 20, 2013)

Hi everyone.
My name is Rich from Mourningside and we are currently in pre production on our latest movie called SAWIN.
It's set 2,000 years ago and will focus on the origins of Halloween.
We're very excited about it because we're filming in late October when all the leaves are beautiful in the mountains of West Va.
There will be extensive makeups and it will be very scary.
If anyone would like to be part of it simply visit our Kickstarter page to check out the trailer!
Our goal is $1031.00 and we need all the help we can get to bring this movie to life.
THANK YOU.
Rich
CEO Mourningside Productions

http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1053818658/sawin


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2013)

Sounds like it will be an interesting movie


----------



## Mourningside Productions (Aug 20, 2013)

Thank you.
It certainly will be our most elaborate movie to date.
We have a crew of 15-20 including the actors and we'll be isolated in the mountains for an entire weekend.
It's a dream project for me.
Halloween is extremely important to me and I've always wanted to see a film that focused on how it all began.
I've never seen one, so we decided to do it ourselves.


----------



## moony_1 (Sep 25, 2009)

I'm a stickler for authenticity in films-if it is to be set in Ireland do you have Irish actors? Or at least actors able to pull off a decent Irish accent? Or, will the setting be Irish but the actors just speaking their normal dialect? Thank you! Has me intrigued! I didn't even notice the figure rising from the fire for the longest time haha


----------



## Mourningside Productions (Aug 20, 2013)

Hi Moony_1
We will be filming in West Virginia but the location portrayed is Ireland.
We have cast mostly actors and actresses with Irish in the their blood and they will be speaking with an accent yes.
Thank you very much for checking out the trailer.
It was very nice of you.


----------



## Dr. Phibes (Nov 10, 2010)

Where in WV are you filming?


----------



## ferguc (Dec 15, 2011)

awesome cant wait to see it.


----------



## Mourningside Productions (Aug 20, 2013)

Hi Dr. Phibes. We are filming near Keyser.
Thank you ferguc.


----------



## Pumpkinhead625 (Oct 12, 2009)

Sounds like an interesting project, and it's good to see it done by local talent (well, _relatively_ local). I have to admit, the thought of being an extra is kind of intriguing, and I think I'd fit right in as a local Celt villager. Also, Keyser, WV isn't too far from me. The only thing is, you're filming on the last weekend_ before_ Halloween, which is crunch time for us Halloweenies. In any case, I'll definitely make a contribution next week when I get my paycheck.


----------



## Mourningside Productions (Aug 20, 2013)

Hi Pumpkinhead625.
That is very nice of you.
EXTREMELY appreciated.
I agree, the FALL for us is insane with scheduling.


----------

